# Proposal: AKFF mobile video library



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Interesting idea Red, I've got a few that I'd happily donate.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

yep, good idea , i have squidgee secrets part?? dont know would have to look , but would be happy to put it in the pot


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

That is a great idea Red! Be fascinating to see it work in practice.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea, but...how about the c word?? Does anyone know


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah I am in, not fussed paying for postage to outside Canberra, I have the 6 volumes of the Fishing DVD and also the wide river bass (from canoes) and a land based game fishing dvd too, few others, but I am happy to lend them out........


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Great idea guys. I have two copies of Dennis Spike's Kayak Fishing DVD which belong to the forum. While they are pretty basic, there is some valuable information in there for people new to our sport. A pm or an email to with with your details would see them posted to you.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSrZb/kAABdfgAASQQeAAKEIGIA/796gIACCGqeUwGjVGymQYm0QNU/U1AxNAyaA0AIQOreGFjtmN/LGXKd+bH6l9OMAmSQbAUY2WmlWZlhKN5DbocG8XgVY7lziYs+ULvBiw4SnSuT27WgNvKDpwj8Wsnq4TaPDhQKwrGIpm9+xqJ/sqNSmE1Xs4G56k9KjRzWQgYQwNI+CD8XckU4UJAq2W/5A


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

cant say ive got ANY fishing dvd's but would love the opportunity to view what other people have...


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yep, for sure. I have a few titles that have gathered dust for way too long. Happy to let others enjoy them


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Red, possibly just a sticky in main or the classifieds section. What does everyone else think? It is a shame we can't have a sticky that all members could edit, that way when ever a user sends one on they could edit the original to include the new recipient of the resource. It could be done on an individual basis easily enough by someone if every time a DVD was sent to a new recipient, a pm was sent to the creator of the original post.

Do we need to send them registered post to prove that they arrived or do we all think this is unnecessary? I am keen to get this rolling so if anyone wants a copy of the two kayak fishing DVDs let me know and I'll post them.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah Scott, the logistics are a bit hard arent they.........i know for us Canberra guys it would be pretty easy, we catch up often so swapping via hand is easy enough. If posing I suggest registered, it's not to costly and worth it if it saves a bit of agro between members. Perhaps a new thred/topic for swapsies? I am happy to put up a list, but by the time you pay for postage down and back you might shell out more money that what the DVD is even worth.

On that note.......I will bring my collection for Canberran's to check out next ACT trip.

Also people attending the NSW convention could post there now and collect in February?

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSG3UBIAACffgAASUOeAAIDAFAA/79+gMADlWhqp+ImSbUeU9MJpNHqaMg1U/RiaTR6o9QYnqANPUGpkm01AANAAAQGIMX4lvWH1FafInFowYpyaqvqGRvjhAISb97tFCU7F/LUeldENZBbyB2V9etVpkzpGB75cILF5o1DcCMONkIEtCjLqlVscAYpgLybGgumzzIKea3BQUL2xEZQs+W3ubGu680nQzrmJqyMxLbPJzB2YYrgEtflUFOkdWSqucQXF0EakGEwU9zW4C35gsnhOWHvFAoIQIA2PVytsR0WhoSPDIHV8lDG1m5ZVjNTnIBEL+LuSKcKEgQ26gJA=


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> That way we could have one thread per resource - and also track sent/received status (even when swapped at a meet).


Red, this concept has so many plusses it is hard to see it not working. I particularly like the one-thread-per-resource idea.

I have to say, AKFF is the site that keeps on giving. This is so much more than just a yak-fish-forum.   

All I have is the DVD that teaches me how to use my Alvey.... :lol: 
But you are all welcome to it!

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Why wouldn't it work for yak fishing books as well?

JT


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Guys, have just created a new section as Red suggested. Please start a new thread for every resource.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Great Scott! I reckon we are onto a winner with this. Good idea Red!
Cheers,
Jake


----------

